# البابا شنوده يقوم برسامه اساقفه فى عيد العنصره



## kajo (8 يونيو 2009)

*قام البابا شنوده الثالث بابا الاسكندريه وبطريرك الكرازه المرقسيه*
*مع العديد من الاساقفه الاخرين المشاركين له فى الخدمه الرسوليه*
* فى عيد العنصره يوم الاحد الموافق 7-6-2009 رسامه 9 اساقفه منهم اثنان اسقف عام يتم تجليسهم على ابارشيات دون اسقف و7 رهبان قمامصه من اديره مختلفه ليكونوا اساقفه فى ابرشيات داخل مصر وفى بلاد المهجر وايضا قسوس لكنائس عديده فى القاهره وبلاد المهجر*

*الانبا تيموثاوس اسقف على ابراشيه منيا القمح والزقازيق *
*وكان اسقف عاما لكنائس عين شمس وعزبه النخل والمطريه *

*الانبا اباكير اسقف على الدول الاسكندنافيه ( السويد - سويسرا - روسيا ....... )*

*الانبا دانيال اسقف ورئيس لدير الانبا شنوده بسيدنى استراليا *

*الانبا مايكل اسقف على مقاطعه واشنطن*
*وقصه اسم مايكل حيث كان البابا مزمع على اعطاء هذا الاسقف اسم شنوده فا قاطعه الراهب القمص قبل نطق الاسم *
*(حللنى ياسيدنا مقدرش اخد اسم قداستك وقداستك موجود ربنا يطولنا فى عمرك **فرد عليه البابا قائلا بضحكته المعروفه بس انا كنت عايز افتكر اسمى واسمعه كل شويه فقال الراهب القمص حللنى ياسيدنا مقدرش اشيل اسم قداستك قال البابا يعنى عايز تغير اسمك ماشى ثم نطق مايكل اسقف على كنائس مقاطعه واشنطن )*
*الانبا مينا اسقف جرجا*

*اسقف لشبين القناطر*

*اسقفا مساعد لاسقف الجيزه*

*اسقفا لميت غمر*
*واسقف  (لم اتمكن من زكر اسمه)*


*واربعون قسيسا اخرون فى كنائس القاهره وبلاد المهجر *



*ربنا يديلك طوله العمر وترسم ياسيدنا *

*المصدر كنت حاضر فى الكاتدرائيه عشيه العيد وقداس العيد وقت الرسامه **بس مش فاكر اسامى باقى الاساقفه *​


----------



## kajo (8 يونيو 2009)

1- وصول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث الى الكاتدرائيه  






***een Shots 






*2-  وصول الاساقفه و الكهنه  الجدد*

*



*
****een Shots*
*



*








4- رسامة اباء اساقفه جدد




***een  Shots












*5- الانجيل *
​




****een Shots *





6- رسامة الكهنه الجدد






***een Shots




​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يمد يده ليساعدهم  فى خدمتهم*
*لمجد اسمه القدوس*
*شكرا kajo على متابعة الخبر*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كاجو ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الخبر يا كاجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fade57 (12 يونيو 2009)

ؤبنا يديلك طول العمر ياسيدنا وترسم اساقفة وكهنة


----------



## وائل زيتون (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

